# Rest In Peace Sweet Boy



## WineALot (Jan 29, 2014)

A week ago today we lost our big buddy bear who was only 4 years old. He got sick very suddenly and we saw so many specialists and tried to do everything we could for him but he continued to get sicker and sicker. We were hoping he'd have a peaceful passing at home but a week ago he seemed to be getting worse by the hour so we were able to be with him while we put him down. I'm so incredibly sad and this is not how I pictured his fourth year of life. 

He was our first dog and my daughter's best friend. He was so very patient with her. 

I thought we'd have at least 4, 5, or 6 years with him and instead got so very little time with him. But he was loved for every minute of his life with us from the time we brought him home at 8 weeks old to the very very end. 

Having a hard time coping with such a quiet house now that he's passed.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I am so sorry for your deep loss. And for your daughter's loss of her dog. Way too young!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So very sorry for the loss of your Buddy Bear.


----------



## IndigoJen (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm so sorry for your heartbreaking loss. While there's never enough time, four years doesn't even come close.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am very sorry. He sounded like a very special boy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

My deepest sympathies to your family. I'm sorry you've lost your beloved dog, and at such a young age. I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

so very sorry for your loss, way too young


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Buddy Bear. May he Rest In Peace.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy Bear*

I am so very sorry about Buddy Bear! My Smooch and Snobear will watch over him.
It is so hard to lose them!
I've added him to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rly-list/481538-2018-rainbow-bridge-list.html


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of your boy, my thoughts are with you all during this very sad time.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My heart goes out to you, it's never easy to lose a special dog, but the unfairness of such a young age is devastating. And to have no answers on why..... I'm so sorry.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family. <3


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your family's loss of Buddy Bear. He was far too young. He's probably romping around Rainbow Bridge celebrating the wonderful family he had to leave behind. I hope your good memories will see you through this tough time.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

My heart breaks for you and your family.. especially your daughter..such a young age, way way too young... prayers for you all...


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Very sorry for the loss of your Buddy Bear. It’s never easy to lose a beloved member of the family but when it’s so sudden and happens to such a young dog it’s even harder to deal with.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you for giving Buddy Bear a great home filled with love. Four years is way to short but you should rest assured Buddy Bear knows you gave him a great life and that is why he loved you 2x back. Having to say goodbye to 3 Goldens myself, I share your loss and and hope that time and his sweet memories help you feel better soon. Though your heart may be heavy now, the love he gave you will lift you up and always be with you.

dlm ny country

“What we have once enjoyed,  we can never lose.  All that we love deeply  becomes a part of us. ” – Helen Keller


----------

